
Lessons on How to Start a Hard Tech Startup, with Sam Altman - jefftchan
http://mitadmissions.org/blogs/entry/lessons-on-how-to-start-a-hard-tech-startup-with-sam-altman
======
alaskamiller
The implication then that there are four quadrants: hard tech to easy tech,
high tech to low tech.

Hard and high:

\- cure cancer

\- colonize Mars

\- live forever

Hard and low:

\- make better syringes

\- make better pills

Easy and low:

\- match people that have cars with people that want rides

\- match people that have houses with people that want rooms

Easy and high:

???

~~~
MawNicker
Self driving cars? Geohotz made one by himself... In his man-cave... With a
box of scraps.

~~~
eeeficus
That says something about him, not about the tech!

------
iopuy
What is this website? First it was the underwear post and now this. Is this
the new Medium?

~~~
mayneack
Looks like there's a pretty steady stream of them
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=mitadmissions.org](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=mitadmissions.org)

